# Bloquer la mise en veille lors de la fermeture de l'écran.



## Choub (7 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iBook 14" et je souhaiterai pouvoir laisser tourner certains processus durant mon court trajet de mon travail à chez moi.
Maintenant je ne peux pas laisser le portable ouvert, mais bien évidemment le fermer et le mettre dans sa sacoche.
Mais intervient cette mise en veille, que je souhaite désactiver.
Y-a-t'il un moyen sans connecter de clavier comme j'ai pu le lire un peu partout?
J'ai aussi entendu dire qu'il faut retirer l'aimant de fermeture qui serait à l'origine de la mise en veille.
Un petit test en bloquant le crochet avec une feuille de papier me permet de douter de cette technique.

Existe-t-il un moyen logiciel pour empêcher celà ?

Merci d'avance!
Choub.


----------



## Zyrol (7 Novembre 2005)

IL en existe un en effet, mais il y a beaucoup de risques...

Une partie de la chaleur est dissipé par le clavier, donc si tu fermes l'écran, non seulement ton écran va en prendre un coup mais en plus tu peux mettre en l'air ton ordi...

Apres libre à toi....


----------



## kaviar (7 Novembre 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> IL en existe un en effet, mais il y a beaucoup de risques...
> 
> Une partie de la chaleur est dissipé par le clavier, donc si tu fermes l'écran, non seulement ton écran va en prendre un coup mais en plus tu peux mettre en l'air ton ordi...
> 
> Apres libre à toi....



Sans compter que tu veux laissé touner des processus !!!!! Encore plus dangereux si il y a des accès disque !!!!!!


----------



## Choub (8 Novembre 2005)

C'est une manie ou personne ne veut répondre à cette question ?
Tout les forums que j'ai parcouru parlent d'une solution, mais personne ne la donne, ils ne font que réciter les risques encourus.
Ces risques je les connais, là n'est pas la question.
La question est : Quel est ce moyen ?

Merci d'y répondre sans tergiverser.

Amicalement,
Choub.


----------



## Lived Eht (8 Novembre 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> IL en existe un en effet, mais il y a beaucoup de risques...


On te laisse nous dévoiler ce beau logiciel...


----------



## nicolier (9 Novembre 2005)

"C'est une manie ou personne ne veut répondre à cette question ?
Tout les forums que j'ai parcouru parlent d'une solution, mais personne ne la donne, ils ne font que réciter les risques encourus.
Ces risques je les connais, là n'est pas la question.
La question est : Quel est ce moyen ?

Merci d'y répondre sans tergiverser."


Franchement tu penses que c'est ainsi que tu vas inciter les gens à répondre ? Tu peux employer un autre ton non?

Les forums sont fréquentés par des gens comme tout le monde et qui lorsqu'ils donnent un conseil le font BENEVOLEMENT et AMICALEMENT !

C'est peut être pas si mal que certains rappellent les risques encourus !

Effectivement il existe une solution? Mais vu le ton que tu emploies pour ma part je ne te la donnerai pas! Marre de ces gens qui sur les forums se comportent comme des malotrus!!!!!!


----------



## Choub (9 Novembre 2005)

Je ne crois pas avoir été impoli, mais se placer sur un piedestal car on connait une astuce que d'autres ne connaissent pas me paraît par contre plus impoli.
Si j'adopte une position plus directe, c'est pour éviter d'avoir à poster 20 messages avant d'avoir une réponse correcte.
Si mon ton ne plait pas, tant pis, passez votre chemin.
Je viens ici pour avoir des renseignements, une réponse à une question, et non pas des avis sur ma façon de répondre à quelqu'un qui ne prend pas en compte ma demande.

Merci donc de m'expliquer le principe de la manoeuvre à effectuer pour bloquer la mise en veille à la fermeture de l'écran dans une réponse clair et concise.

Amicalement,
Choub.


----------



## nicolier (9 Novembre 2005)

Désolé mais ta manière de faire est impolie! et tu viens là comme si une réponse était un du!!! Tu n'as rien compris à l'esprit d'entraide des forums.

Et je ne me place pas sur un piédestal, j'aime bien le savoir vivre!!!! Dans la vie de tous les jours comme ici...


----------



## Choub (9 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour votre aide, j'ai trouvé tout seul.
Donc pour ceux qui auraient aimé voir la réponse ici, je vais faire comme tous, ne pas la divulguer.

Amicalement,
Choub.


----------



## nicolier (9 Novembre 2005)

tu as raison c'est très en accord avec l'impression qui se dégage de ta manière d'être! Bon vent!


----------



## osmose34 (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de poster un topic dans une des catégories, je ne prends parti pour personne, mais, en outre, je pense que Choub a un peu raison..
Je m'explique : comme tout le monde, j'ai déjà parcouru mille et mille forums sur le Net, c'est pas ce qu'il manque, et, à chaque fois que j'ai vu un topic, la/les réponse(s) était(ent) : "Merci, moi aussi je cherche ça.." ; réponse d'après : "Merci, à moi aussi il me faut la réponse" et blablablabla, des pages interminables de "Moi aussi je ch la réponse.."
Tout ça pour dire que, lorsqu'on cherche une réponse à une question bien précise, au lieu de répondre à coté pendant 3h, on dit sincèrement la réponse que les gens attendent, sans forcément que la réponse soit un "du". Ce n'est pas péjoratif 
Choub est venu en toute sincérité avoir une réponse à sa question, comme tout le monde sur ce Forum, il n'a pas été vulgaire, je comprends la réaction des autres membres, mais soyez indulgents, on cherche des fois des réponses alors qu'on en a besoin rapidement, c'est ça aussi tout de même l'esprit d'un Forum, pouvoir avoir rapidement ce que l'on cherche.

Aussi pour dire que personnellement je cherchait un moyen de pouvoir logiciellement désactiver ce mode Veille qui coupe TOUT sans exception, Wifi, DD, et le reste..

Donc, vu que je n'ai pas la réponse que Choub cherchait aussi.. ce n'est pas grave, je vais passer à autre chose (heureusement pour moi que cette question ne m'était pas cruciale) 

Bon, sans rancune, je vous laisse, et, pour les prochains topics, pensez simplement en toute légèreté, à donner votre réponse si vous avez celle-ci. 

Bye
Osmose


----------



## nicolier (9 Novembre 2005)

Bah je veux pas relancer la polémique!

Bien sûr que l'on va sur un forum pour avoir des réponses précises?

Mais un forum n'est pas un SAV non plus !

Et d'une manière générale, désolé d'insister, mais sur les Forums on laisse au porte-manteau le savoir vivre que l'on utilise habituellement (enfin j'espère) dans la vie courante.

Désolé d'être vieux jeu sur ce plan, mais j'assume !


----------



## Zyrol (9 Novembre 2005)

Bon je viens dire 2 mots, car j'ai avancé qu'il y avait une solution au début.

en fait si je n'ai pas mis le lien c'est pour la bonne et simple raison que je ne l'avais pas sous la main et que je ne le trouvais pas.

Donc je me suis permis de dire que il y avait une solution car ça j'en etais sur. au moins tu pouvais continuer à chercher avec de l'espoir !! 


En tout cas voici le lien vers ce fameux patch....

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12444


J'y reviens encore désolé.... certains utilisateurs de ce patch on vu leur ecran jaunir à cause la chaleur....

tiens nous au courant


----------



## Choub (9 Novembre 2005)

Bien, je vais donner ma solution pour osmose34.

En fait, le patch que Zyrol proposes n'est pas tout à fait ce que l'on recherche.
Ce patch sert à pouvoir se servir de deux écrans en mode Bureau Etendu, ce qui n'est pas possible de base sur un iBook mais possible sur un powerbook.

Ma solution, c'est un logiciel à installer qui permet d'empêcher tout simplement la mise en veille de l'ordinateur, et surtout de bloquer la mise en veille à la fermeture du couvercle.
Il a été réalisé pour OS 10.2, mais il fonctionne sur Tiger, je l'ai testé.
Voici le lien vers ce logiciel qu'apparement peu de personne connait : SleepLess

Voilà une réponse type comme je les aime.

Amicalement,
Choub.

PS: Il y a un moyen de régler le ventilateur interne pour la chauffe occasionnée?


----------

